# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  showa ginrin muantaaap tenan

## kintarokoi

KINTARO KOI

jenis: showa ginrin
ukuran: +/- 40 cm

[/img][/quote]

syarat & ketentuan lelang:
> start Rp.700.000,-
> kenaikan harga bebas (kelipatan minimal Rp. 100.000)
> pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi terakhir sampai batas waktu yang ditentukan
> bagi pemenang lelang, sangat diharapkan untuk mengambil ikan selambat-lambatnya 3 hari setelah lelang berakhir
> peserta lelang wajib mencantumkan no telp/hp
> ikan diambil di rumah atau untuk pengiriman bisa diatur lagi (harga ikan tidak termasuk ongkos kirim)
> pemenang lelang wajib mendepositkan 50% dr harga lelang terakhir, setelah deposit kami terima akan dilakukan proses karantina ikan minimal 3 hari, setelah proses karantina selesai pemenang lelang wajib melunasi sisa kekurangan baru proses pengiriman ikan kami lakukan (resiko kematian dlm pengiriman ditanggung oleh pihak penjual)
> apabila ada hal-hal lainnya yang belum ada dalam ketentuan lelang ini maka akan dimusyawarahkan dulu bila dipandang perlu
> lelang dimulai sejak pengumuman lelang diposting dan berakhir pada hari sabtu tanggal 20 Maret 2010 jam 20:20 WIB
> fee untuk KOI's 5 %

kintaro koi
hub:
guntur
081807234158
pin bb: 20FB20EC

http://www.kintaro-koi.blogger.com

----------

